# Are Laptops Safe In Panniers?



## ciledelcyC (Jan 28, 2007)

My mobile office has typically been inside my backpack. I just got panniers to shoulder the load for me, but now I'm getting nervous that the jostling of the bike might damage my laptop. 

Do people commute with a laptop inside a pannier? Any problems or recommendations for making it safer? I imagine shutting off the computer (vs. hibernating) would be best to park the drive heads. I also use a padded laptop sleeve that offers some minor protection against knocking, which I'll keep using in the pannier bag.

Thanks for your help. One less car!


----------



## mynamesrob (Jul 13, 2006)

I pulled this from Ken Kifers touring page...

Q. Isn't a laptop likely to be destroyed on a bike?

A. In a lifetime of cycling, I have fallen just seven times, and never on my way to work or school or while on a tour. I was carrying a laptop when I had my last fall, but it was uninjured. Statistics show that falls are fairly rare for cyclists in general. However, bicycle wheels are unsprung, so more of the pounding is transmitted to the load. I carried my original laptop to school in a small pack on my back. When I carry a laptop on my tours, it sits on top of my clothing. In addition, a laptop has a greater chance of getting wet on a bicycle; therefore, I always carry the laptop in a waterproof nylon bag which I wrap in two throw-away plastic bags. An additional opportunity for damage is in the campground, where the laptop could be dropped, stepped on, splashed on, or even burned. I always keep laptop work separate from other activities due to these dangers. The laptop stays in the pannier until after the cooking gear is put up and the tent is pitched. Or, on a day when I stop early and use the extra time to write, I put the laptop up before beginning other activities. 

Granted, it's touring but I don't see why the theory doesn't apply to commuting!

http://www.kenkifer.com/bikepages/touring/laptop.htm

-Rob


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

If I had to carry a laptop, I would use a messenger bag. A pannier is essentially rigidly mounted to a rigid frame on rigid wheels. A messenger bag would allow some shock absorption (you) and less vibration. You could still have panniers for everything else. Mine are rarely full so I keep the empty side flat with a small bungie.


----------



## mynamesrob (Jul 13, 2006)

More responses about using panniers. There's even some discussion about using a BOB...

http://www.crazyguyonabike.com/forum/board/message/?o=1gci&thread_id=28601&v=2K&page=1&nested=0

-Rob


----------



## mynamesrob (Jul 13, 2006)

Maybe buy some foam and cut it out for a laptop holder? That's if you have a spare pocket for how big it will be.

http://www.redfishkayak.com/foam.htm

Just trying to think outside of the norm on this one.

-Rob


----------



## rideorglide (Dec 3, 2005)

Different strokes for different folks.

Personally. Having seen the results of droppin g the laptop on the ground a few too many times, I wouldn't even think of taking my laptop on my bike, not unless I was prepared for the eventuality that it might be seriously damaged in a wipe out.


----------



## opdeuce (Jun 29, 2006)

*i do most days*

and have not had any problems...i used to just wrap it in a towel, but now i use a little padded sleeve...i have an ortlieb backroller...and my commute is partially on some bumpy-ass roads, and even a small curb every now and then...sure, i havent fallen


----------



## aosty (Apr 9, 2004)

I wouldn't carry a laptop in a pannier without a lot of padding - not for crashing but for shock absorption.

Arkel makes a commuter pannier with a suspended laptop sleeve... 

http://www.arkel-od.com/panniers/briefcase/overview.asp?fl=1


----------



## wayneanneli (Jul 8, 2004)

I don't think that I would dare carry my laptop in a pannier because of all the jarring and movement. If I did, I would first place it in a padded bag designed for carrying and holding laptops and then place that bag in the panner. Right now, I ride with my lapto on my back in a small backpack designed for laptops, called the Arc'teryx Blade. Very, very comfortable and good protection.
Cheers, Wayne


----------



## pinkdirt (Apr 27, 2006)

*Hardshell case*

Have you seen this? It supposedly accomodates laptops and looks quite sturdy and safe.

http://www.msxn.com/bicycle.html


----------



## ciledelcyC (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks for all the thoughtful (and creative, mynamesrob:thumbsup ideas. 

I appreciate the suggestions to wear my puter on my back, but I'm really sick of wearing a backpack. It strains my back and I sweat like a pig in heat. I just wanna be free. 

I'm especially glad to hear your feedback, opdeuce, since it sounds like you're the only poster who's actually tried commuting this way. I'm frankly surprised I didn't hear back from more computer commuters - aren't laptops pretty ubiquitous in the working world? Maybe just in my tiny little startup bubble. 

Like you, aosty, my biggest fear is that the vibrations will damage the machine. I'm not an engineer, but it's my understanding the big risk in shakes is that the drive head will crash into the hard disk and render the drive unreadable. 

If I park my drive by shutting down the machine and pad clothes around my laptop (I already have one of these waterfield cases) I think I'll have the confidence enough to try it.

You'll either hear from a very pleased or miserable rider soon.

Peace


----------



## fatguysmiling (Dec 20, 2004)

*Arkel...*

My wife and I have both been commuting to and from work for a few years now with our laptops. 

She has been using an Arkel bug and putting her laptop in a canvas bag within the pannier. I recently picked up an Arkel commuter which has an internal sheath that suspends your laptop within the pannier. We've both got the waterproof covers for sketchy winter commutes and have yet to have any problems. 

My ride is about 8 km into the downtown core and involves plenty of potholes and sketchy traffic.

I have also used my timbuk2 back to bring my laptop around on my fixie and I find it a bit uncomfortable. 

I think that having the laptop suspended in a sheath within a pannier is probably the best way to go. If you fall it has less distance to travel that if you were carrying it on your back and it is insulated from some of the road stresses.

Simon


----------

